# Remote Access to my Mac from a PC



## JohnBlaze (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello all,

I'll apologize in advance if this was the wrong place to post this question or if this has already been discussed.

I want to be able to remote into my Mac from my PC at work. Does anyone know if this is possible and if so how do I go about setting this up? Any help would be a appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 6, 2006)

It depends on what kind of remote access you want.

Do you want simple SSH remote control?  If so, just enable "Remote Access" in the "Sharing" part of the System Preferences.  This will give you simple ssh capabilities into your Mac from anywhere else -- just be sure to forward the correct ssh ports to your Mac from your router, if needed.

Do you need to be able to "see" what's going on, like screen sharing?  If so, check out OSXvnc (available from versiontracker.com).  You can then use any old VNC client on the Windows side of things to remotely control your Mac.  Again, forward the correct vnc ports from your router to Mac if necessary.


----------



## JohnBlaze (Jan 6, 2006)

I'd like to see what's going on and control my Mac from work. 

I'm sorry but I'm a total newbie when it comes to this but when you say forward the vnc ports from my router, do you mean the vnc ports of the router at my job? I'm not connected to a router I'm just plugged into data port in the wall. So once I find out about the vnc port here can use any vnc client? We use go to assist here would that work or should I use OSXvnc on the PC end? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## themacnut (Jan 7, 2006)

He means the VNC ports on your home router. If you connect to a DSL/Cable router then to the DSL modem, you will need to open up the right ports on your home router for VNC access (usually ports 5900-5909 or so).

Also, you install OSXvnc on your Mac at home, this is the the server application. You then install a VNC "client" application to connect to the OSXvnc server app on your Mac at home. There are several VNC clients available for Windows, the one I use is called TightVNC at http://www.tightvnc.com


----------

